# Help with wirering up switchbox



## Christian-l (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont understand how to wirering up my switchbox can somone please helt me with at easy diagram?

i got one of this switchbox









I found this but its to hard to see all the wires in the black box and im to stupid!
http://www.layitlow.com/tech/switches_10.shtml

i got two pumps and four dumps. 

Please help a stupid swedisch!!

/Christian


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Christian-l_@May 6 2011, 12:22 PM~20497937
> *I dont understand how to wirering up my switchbox can somone please helt me with at easy diagram?
> 
> i got one of this switchbox
> ...


diagram is bottom of box,all circles with same color are tied toghether.you need to take bottom of box of and match bottom of box to diagram.see were the cable goes in and on a piece paper write down the colors,then look at the box were the wires are screwed in an look at the diagram swith it will tell you what the wire is for dump or pump and 1 for the 24 volt. write them on the matching color on paper and wired it up.hope this helps.


----------



## Christian-l (Aug 27, 2010)

I did open it from the buttom but it look like a snake nest! 

Ok maby i got i wrong. I will try to explain.

Should all the Purple dots in the the diagram be same color in the switchbox or can it be difrent?

Beacouse my first purple dot is yellow my secound on is yellow and the third is white.

And should i split a cable so it goes to two difrent dumps?



This is a airride switch box diagram and each color just go to one place.
Dosent it work desame? 









I hope you understand my bad spelling


----------



## midwestrhyda (Feb 3, 2005)

look at the the tech section,, you can switch out to what color you want, just follow the posts,,,


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

your making this way harder than it is. first off that switchbox you got is junk. they wire it retarded. they have junk switches that stick and i would never use one with hydraulics. only air bags, maybe. next, if you need to run wires to each of the green dots or whatever then from the cord use a green wire if you can and run it to the first green dot, then another wire connected to that terminal and goes to the next green dot etc etc, dont split wires. Do one color at a time. Just start all over and take out all the wires. Go get some wire and a bunch of red ring terminals. line up all the switches like in the diagram and go to work.


----------

